# [new pics 2009] Hanoi, Vietnam



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi Skyline*








_Photo by Bach Q. Ha / Bach Ha _

*Hoan Kiem Lake*
Downtown








_Photo by sadcoffee0917_

*Golden Westlake Executive Residences*
Ho Tay








_Photo by beeldmarieke / Marieke Appelboom_

*Upper Tay Ho*








_Photo by VÀNG MA CHẢI_

*The Huc Bridge*
Hoan Kiem Lake/ Downtown 








_Photo by nhimlove
_

*Lang Hoa Lac Tunnel*








Pham Hung Corridor








_Photos by ngocchau_mu_

*Hanoi Downtown*








_Photo by MikeX_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Westlake/ Ho Tay*








_Photo by MinhNK/ photo.com.vn_









_Photo by aida74vn_

*View from Sofitel Plaza*
Truc Bach Lake (left) and Westlake (right)








_Photo by flamencotitit / Hanh Hoang_

*Westlake Area*








_Photo by zippo
_
*InterContinental Westlake*
Ho Tay








_Photo by aamirchoudhry / Aamir Choudhry_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*View on Hanoi Midtown*








_Photos by larswars_

*Cau Giay District*
Westside








_Photo by tieuphong/ Flickr_

*Thanh Cong Lake Area*
Midtown
















_Photo by Tieu Phong/ Flickr_

*Ho Guom/ Sword Lake*








Photo by Philooblog / Philoo 

*Hoan Kiem District*
Ministry of Finance








_Photo by Mon_


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Very nice pictures!


----------



## atoom (Apr 19, 2005)

some of pics are very artistic 
Vietnam has the most friendly ppl to foreign tourists and booms in many aspects, especially in the infrastructure!


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

nice, pls. post more - pictures in the city center.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Ho Tay*








_Photo by Downcome_

*Hoan Kiem Lake*
Downtown
























_Photos by sadcoffee0917_

*Giang Vo Lake Area*
Midtown
















_Photos by vespamtcn _

*Hoang Cau Lake Area*
Midtown








_Photo by Pdcuong_









_Photo by typhoon117 _


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Ciputra (left) - Syrena Tower (center) - Sheraton (right)








_Photo by mokmf23 _









_Photo by HieuPika_









_Photo by Phuchieu/ photo.com.vn_

*Thanh Cong Lake Area*
















_Photos by fen..D  _

*Upper Tay Ho*








_Photo by TORCHIEMANA_

*Reunification Park*








_Photo by hieubom
_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some of those photos are very nice, awesome  thanks for sharing them @tq


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful Hanoi..:drool: Love this city! Very underrated city IMO. 

Thank you for posting these amazing photos.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

_Photos by Mons00n88_

*Red River Side*








_Photo by Nhà báo vườn / Akari Kou _


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Cau Giay District*
Hanoi Plaza Hotel - Hanoi-Amsterdam High-School (u/c) - Trung Hoa Nhan Chinh








_Photo by Steve Mc Cu Tri' / Tri Hoang Minh_

*St. Joseph Cathedral*








_Photo by Steve Mc Cu Tri' / Tri Hoang Minh_


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Good Pics!


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

wow Hanoi looks great! this is so much better than I thought it was going to look. Lovely shots of a lovely city.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

nice pics............


----------



## wulizhong (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice done, TQ ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Put some more ảnh nghệ thuật pls 



wulizhong said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tsta/





wulizhong said:


>





wulizhong said:


>





wulizhong said:


> EARTH HOUR


----------



## wulizhong (Apr 5, 2006)

^^^^^^^^



tq said:


> Photo by gah photo / Khoa Nguyen
> 
> *View on Tay Ho Tay*





popcorn69 said:


> Hôm nay có tắt điện ko ?





popcorn69 said:


> photo by tụngohn30
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tq said:


> Photos by shizuaka
> 
> *Trung Hoa Ward*
> Cau Giay District





tq said:


> Photos by aamirchoudhry / Aamir Choudhry
> 
> *InterContinental Westlake*
> Ho Tay





tq said:


> Photo by Mr.Big Cat
> 
> *Old Quarter*





tq said:


> Photos by Lê Bích
> 
> *Hanoi*






^^


----------



## wulizhong (Apr 5, 2006)

Vespa RULE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ^^^^^^:lol:




wulizhong said:


>


----------



## wulizhong (Apr 5, 2006)

Some street photo



giangpro said:


>





wulizhong said:


> Few months ago :lol:





wulizhong said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/





wulizhong said:


>





wulizhong said:


> Drift


----------



## wulizhong (Apr 5, 2006)

Some running cars







wulizhong said:


> F360






wulizhong said:


> Bentley MANSORY FS63






wulizhong said:


> Bentley MANSORY


----------



## atoom (Apr 19, 2005)

Wow, Vietnam will be the next S.Korea soon


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

atoom said:


> Wow, Vietnam will be the next S.Korea soon


because Vietnam's obsession for super cars? :lol:

hmm...I prefer a bike. fits more to the romantic Hanoi 

I'll post some cityscape pics when my internet works again.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

_Photo by ducvn _

View from Red River








Photo by Phú Khánh for An Ninh Thu Do
Photos by Space Dindon

*West Hanoi*
















_[/Photos by Space DindonI]_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

_Photo by anhcobra_









_Photo by BILL_









_Photo by dattrantd_









_Photo by ·D7 / Dinh Pham_









_Photos by Maya Mem_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

_Photo by thinklad_









_Photo by earthdomain / Aviroop Ghosh_









_Photo by huntergol_









_Photo by EsseOne_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

_Photo by nguyenducviet711_









_Photo by HaThanh_









_Photo by huymacro_









Photo by eden_gradian


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

_Photos by datsabbath
_

























_Photos by datsabbath
_

















_Photos by Do Tien Dat_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

_Photo by unitec_









_Photo by asiacamera_









_Photo by sim_0285 / Thong Nguyen Huu_









_Photo by Tiểu Phong / Phong Nam_


----------



## cavangk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh no, I do not want Hanoi becoming the second Seoul, it is terrible,,, However I Know they are renting Korean architects to do Hanoi planning... Oh my goddd >''< It is really disaster ... Disaster and stupid


----------



## toddhubert (Jan 6, 2008)

the city style is quite close to some southern Chinese cities, which quite familiar to me


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

cavangk1 said:


> Oh no, I do not want Hanoi becoming the second Seoul, it is terrible,,, However I Know they are renting Korean architects to do Hanoi planning... Oh my goddd >''< It is really disaster ... Disaster and stupid


Honestly, I was disappointed too when I heard that the Koreans have won the competition to carry out the masterplan for Great Hanoi. I was never a big fan of Korean architects and creativity in general. However, after reading some blog entries by the director of the planning team, I'm more supportive towards them now. I just hope everything will turn out good.

Great Hanoi Thread


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by avantasia









photo by Downcome









photo by spring189









photo by sonlam









photo by ivan


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nguyenhunghai









Photo by Nguyễn Hoàng Giang









Photo by juno081









Photo by Bui The Son









Photos by thuvm


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

I love the way the city is coming along, very nice. Wow!


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by thinklad / Jérôme Meyer


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

source: VNExpress
Ảnh : Xuân Chính - Khánh Huyền


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Hanoi city becames very great and modern city day by day  also the rest of its terrain (trees, parks etc) are very nice too


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by Jolly Joker









Photo by ajl_sg 









Photo by lngt


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by meenaghd


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by meenaghd 









Photo by hanoiwelle










Photos by huytmd


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by cunja13

















Photo by kachioska









Photos by CACO3


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by nhantran









Photos by anhcobra 

















Photos by Ngoc Hung

























Photos by HaThanh Photographer


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by nguoitinhnguyen.com

























Photo by N80









Photo by JoeBlue









Photos by hieu


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by mitnho









Photo by VHS-2CD









Photo by lensfix










Photo by dahaka


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by chuot beo









Photos by Piero_HN


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by Quanbeau









Photo by hangocnambk










Photos by Do Tien Dat


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by HaThanh









Photo by Quanbeau










Photos by Phong Nam


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by tuan nguyen


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by tuan nguyen


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Awesome thread! Just beautiful photos of Hanoi. Thx for posting, tq :cheers:


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

I'm curious. What kind of association do you guys have when thinking of Hanoi?


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Personally, it's the feeling of tranquillity and the contrast in lifestyles from here in Europe. Just a world away I guess...


----------



## wulizhong (Apr 5, 2006)

Wow, great update ^^


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by mark_valderama


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by Noel Diloy


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by JinroWhisky


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by tmiles1999 

















Photo by Nguyễn Đình Tiến


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by gogo2007


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by Thuy Khuat Bich


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by Fen...D

*Hanoi Downtown*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by docgia

Cathedral Quarter, Hoan Kiem District, Hanoi Downtown









Photo by frozennazure

Red River









Photo by oanhv402

Hoan Kiem Lake, Hanoi Downtown


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by M Y Tan

*Kinh Nghia Thuc Square*









Photos by huytmd


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by Bình.KidEviL

*InterContinental Westlake*









*Red River*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by nmha174

*Lang Hoa Lac Highway*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by Hiếp ảnh ABC


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by Hiếp ảnh ABC


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by Hiếp ảnh ABC


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by con_trau










Photo by achthinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by fedfil

Sofitel Legend Metropole









Photo by vankhanhtung

*Thien Quang lake*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by con_trau

Hanoi at night


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by seven

*Kim Ma*









Photo by click

*Ministry of Finance*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by deepwarren


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by asiacamera 

Daewoo pool









view from Daewoo









outskirt


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by danny_tran

*Red River skyline*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by khoaviet

*Sword Lake - Hanoi Downtown*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by nopp

*Government Guest House*
French Quarter


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by alvarogvidela


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by Tiểu Phong


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by Le-Mim-Chien


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by Nhà báo vườn


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by Nhà báo vườn

the biggest lake in Hanoi - Ho Tay


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

what comes to your mind when you see Hanoi in pictures? I'm very curious in which way outsiders oberserve and approach Hanoi. What do you think are the strong characteristics of Hanoi? What do you think make her unique and different from others cities? What's her potential? 

I hope I didn't ask to much


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by caolong

Vĩnh Tuy Bridge


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by sói


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by pioneervn


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by ducph


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

tq said:


> Photo by caolong
> 
> Vĩnh Tuy Bridge


I like this bridge... looks little long, its one of the longest bridges in the area?


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

christos-greece said:


> I like this bridge... looks little long, its one of the longest bridges in the area?


I don't really know if it is the longest in Vietnam, Vinh Tuy Bridge has a lenght of 3.690 m.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by pealr_bi


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by nguyenanalog


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by nguyenanalog


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by nguyenanalog


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by nguyenanalog


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by nguyenanalog


----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, very beautiful. :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Superb photos! Such a beautiful country and culture..

Keep posting please:cheers1:


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

holy crap! Spider man:lol:
Nice pics, thanks tg very much! Ha Noi will be more beautiful if Landmark Tower is completed. I sure!


----------



## Oswald Quentin (Sep 14, 2009)

tq said:


> what comes to your mind when you see Hanoi in pictures? I'm very curious in which way outsiders oberserve and approach Hanoi. What do you think are the strong characteristics of Hanoi? What do you think make her unique and different from others cities? What's her potential?
> 
> I hope I didn't ask to much



To me, it's the unique heritage and culture that i observe from this pictures.:cheers:
The typical vietnamese hats some of the people are wearing is an example.I'll have to view more of this thread to add any further comment.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by FujiS5200


Hanoi - City of Lake


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

Cool! Very modern:banana:


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by motorokr

Library of Hoan Kiem District


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by motorokr

Perfume Pagoda


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by doublerichy


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by doublerichy


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by doublerichy


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by MastaBaba


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by your idea


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by lensfix

The Huc Bridge


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by tuanhungken


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by nopp


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by vietguider


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by vankhanhtung


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by tuanhungken


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by hong.fam


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by †Aerosmith†

Wesrlake


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by †Aerosmith†

new Hanoi Club


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by jovene


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## Hanoi_que_toi (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by Kim Hạnh

One Pillar Pagoda


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by vịt già gian ác

Hanoi's street life


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by dangtv80


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by nopp


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by mr.hero


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by anhcobra


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by Loan Tinker


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by Loan Tinker


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by Hai Son Eros


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by nadphoto_pro


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by nadphoto_pro


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by nadphoto_pro


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by Mờ bốn hai


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by Mờ bốn hai


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by Mờ bốn hai


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by DUC_SLA


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by Eustaquio Santimano

St. Joseph Cathedral - HN Downtown


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by Eustaquio Santimano


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by Eustaquio Santimano

National Museum


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

It was a great experience to see Alan Gilbert and his New York Philharmonic to play at the beautiful opera house of Hanoi recently


----------



## chaoca (Mar 3, 2008)

9 pic


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

TheFuturistic said:


> It was a great experience to see Alan Gilbert and his New York Philharmonic to play at the beautiful opera house of Hanoi recently


you're lucky. I also wanted to go but the ticket was really expensive.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Photos from National Museum, all those exhibits are very nice and amazing too


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a dream
I have a dream that someday Hanoi will have a better urban infrastructure
I have a dream that someday Halong city will have the same too
And there will be a beautiful hi-way to connect Hanoi and Halong bay (in that case only one and half hours drive for 150 km distance)
So there will be a great region to live and enjoy life


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Halong bay its another town few km away, or suburb of Hanoi?


----------



## LamDai (Oct 17, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Halong bay its another town few km away, or suburb of Hanoi?


HaLong is another town.



TheFuturistic said:


> I have a dream
> I have a dream that someday Hanoi will have a better urban infrastructure
> I have a dream that someday Halong city will have the same too
> And there will be a beautiful hi-way to connect Hanoi and Halong bay (in that case only one and half hours drive for 150 km distance)
> So there will be a great region to live and enjoy life


At the matter of fact , Hanoi's infrastructure is being improve very fast . Hanoi's roads , highways , skyways are considered to be the best in Vietnam . 

Some photos about Hanoi's infrastructure :


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Halong bay its another town few km away, or suburb of Hanoi?


oh you don't know Ha Long? It's a world heritage. Very famous actually 










However, Hanoi has also a very beautiful natural landscape (in the outskirt).


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by hienxam2002










new stock exchange









street vendors


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by naero

Cyclo


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by sniper










Long Bien Bridge


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by vịt già gian ác


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by vịt già gian ác


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by oanhv0402


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by doanvieth

http://xomnhiepanh.com/uploads/gallery/2009/10/2215_1256606341.jpg


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by Fender

turtle tower - HN's landmark


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by trungkien0324


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by trungkien0324


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by Auliah™

Hanoi CBD


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by Auliah™


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Those sidewalk cafes makes Hanoi and Paris somehow look alike 
Paris may have better infrastructure but Hanoi has its oriental charm
Both are great places to visit. No doubt!


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by thai_meo


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by phanthoailinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by lensmf


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by mik2

city of lakes


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by web4vn


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by dangtv80

Thap Rua


----------



## chaoca (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice Pic from Hanoi


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by v i e t n g u y e n ™ 

*3rd Asia Indoor Games*

opening ceremony - My Dinh National Stadium


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by v i e t n g u y e n ™


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by v i e t n g u y e n ™


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by trungkien0324


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by Hoang troc


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by Hoang troc


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by Rista


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by phanthoailinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by nguyenphuchieu


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by cagona


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by Ochko

Westlake


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by Sean Munson 

Quan Su Temple



















library


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by Sean Munson 

St. Joseph cathedral


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by misaothegenius 

Temple of Literature


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by misaothegenius


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by khoaviet


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by hieunguyen


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by Tạ Chiến

a little bit old, but i just found them now.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photos by Tạ Chiến


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by |Si| amateur 

Keangnam Hanoi Landmark Tower


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by |Si| amateur


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

tq said:


> Keangnam Hanoi Landmark Tower


That project, those 2 towers are twin?


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by |Si| amateur 

Hanoi Westside


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

christos-greece said:


> That project, those 2 towers are twin?


yes the are. however, the 3rd tower will be the tallest them.

check here for some more info: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=510440


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by Alek™


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by nguyenphuchieu

hanoi's most beautiful season: autumn


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by KhoaViet


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by sniper


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by lethang


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by chuotbeo


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by :::TiểuKa:::


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, absolutely beautiful photos. Stunning city..

Thanks for posting


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

btw, Hanoi was voted as one of the best winter destinations in the world:

http://english.vietnamnet.vn/travel...p-ten-destinations-for-winter-holiday-877038/

I feel happy for my city


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by |Si| amateur - Canon 450D

West Westlake Hanoi


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by danh khoa


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by harau

Westlake 
area of ship restaurants


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by kutacrusader


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by kutacrusader


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by kutacrusader


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

source: hanoimoi

autumn


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

tq said:


>


That plant is the very known bamboo?


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

yes it is. there is a street in the Old Quarter which is only dedicated into bamboo. btw, bamboo is the national plant of Vietnam.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Hanoi Downtown phanthoailinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by thai_meo


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by liemdoan


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by MHK


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by nguyenphuchieu


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by :::TiểuKa:::


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by ngnd80

Temple of Literature


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by nhantran










Photo by sinbad


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by Haok


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by ©дмГц

Hoan Kiem lake










Vietnamese ceramics


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by linhpop

Long Bien Bridge


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by ourmanwhere

Sword lake










Reunification Park


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by phanthoailinh

Old Quarter










Long Bien Bridge


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by nguyenphuchieu


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by documentary1987


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by nguyenanalog


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by Tan Eng Han


----------



## wulizhong (Apr 5, 2006)

keep it up............... very nice done


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by phanthoailinh


----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice thread, TQ.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by Le Cuong

My Home concert


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by ourmanwhere


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

tq said:


> Photo by documentary1987


The area around this square looks very nice; its the old part of Hanoi, that area?


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by Pham Tien Dung


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by namy

Ho Tay


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by mufan


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by unitec

*Thu Le*
Hanoi's zoological garden










*Quan Ho* music










social housing


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

christos-greece said:


> The area around this square looks very nice; its the old part of Hanoi, that area?


almost ^_^ it is considered as the gateway to the Old Quarter. the bldgs on the right and left side are new.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by trandanGnghia

*Sword Lake area*
Hanoi Downtown


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice, amazing photos of Hanoi once again


----------



## wulizhong (Apr 5, 2006)

http://xomnhiepanh.com/account.php?do=profile&u=5828


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by tuank51


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by huytmd


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by mrjuly


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nguyenphuchieu


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by x5462


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nguyendirector


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by vithanius


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by trung81187

Ho Guom


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by rainwear


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Do Tien Dat


----------



## Vencedoresdesierto (Aug 11, 2006)

woooow ..... woooow


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Take a look at the violonist on the pic above. What an artistry !


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by rassnapp


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by dungbn


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by kakalatx


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by boeing


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by contraitomo

*The Huc Bridge*










*Ho Tay*










*Red River*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by contraitomo


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by harau


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by hmtuan_gl

Westlake


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by hmtuan_gl

Downtown


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by hmtuan_gl

Van Mieu Ha Noi


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by D.H.A


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by D.H.A


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

tq, no posting Hanoi pics in Vietnam Forum anymore ???


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by ourmanwhere


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by ourmanwhere


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

>


that's a pity they covered the facade of this building... i can see something on top . it musts be a beautiful old French house


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by b_asuka2004


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

popcorn69 said:


> that's a pity they covered the facade of this building... i can see something on top . it musts be a beautiful old French house


omg you right. i jsut saw it now. what a shame actually hno:


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

people, people, people 

photo by Steve Mc Cu Tri'


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Steve Mc Cu Tri'


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Cpt.Fly - Việt Dương - DDDA K29 SKDA


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

i cant se any pic from Xomnhiepanh , maybe they doesnt allow you to take their pics out of their website


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by dinhcu72

*Long Bien Bridge*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by caphetoi


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by conlocxanh98


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by  vịt già gian ác


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by hoami0770


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by phanthoailinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by vochieuthuc08


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

wow, an ocean of flags, looks like a political protest  but actually it' is the crowd cheering a recent victory of Vietnam soccer team at Asean Games 

Two days ago I also saw a huge crowd cheering under under sparkling Xmas deco lights 

what a wonderful mood! it is double happiness: Noel and the sportcheering funs


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Jimmykhanh

Tet stuff


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by searchervn


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks for sharing vibrant pics. 
I feel I'm in there. a city with variety !


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by lhquang


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by marki


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by vitj


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by hanoihtv


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by sói


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photos by hanoiroxay/ posted by popcorn69

*Giáng sinh/ Noel/ Christmas in Hanoi*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by hoami0770


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by mufan

*Aodai*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nikolai36


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by fatboy


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

tq said:


> posted by giangpro


actually i did


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The photos above by nikolai36 are very nice, thanks for posting them


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

popcorn69 said:


> actually i did


omg I'm sorry. I know u did.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photos by hanoiroxy/ posted by popcorn69


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

tq said:


> photo by hanoihtv


geez, vietnamese women are so beautiful, good (2nd) photo for Photo Contest here


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by garavís


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nikolai36

i really like the "natural look" of these pics...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nikolai36


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nikolai36

*Hanoi Flag Tower*



















*Vietnam Military History Museum*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by bengierig


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by anep

*French Quarter*

Opera House










Sofitel Metropole Legend




























Government Guest House


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by namy

*Hồ Gươm*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photos by vietnamnet/ posted by [email protected]

*X-mas in Hanoi*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photos by vietnamnet/ posted by [email protected]


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by DH2XD


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by camzhin


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by bill


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by vietnamnet

*Hanoi Great Church*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by vietnamnet

*Ham Long Church*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by kidhanoi


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by phanthoailinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by ha_buzz


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by fridaycafe


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Love all these photos, of course, and those of the *French Quarter*. Thanks for posting.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Space Dindon

Hanoi Midtown


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Davide78


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Davide78


----------



## roro987 (Jul 16, 2009)

nice city!!!


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by selina


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by huntergol


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by DÂNCHƠI_2802

Hoan Kiem Lake


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by lensmf


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Choev3


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Mờ bốn hai


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Ngọc Huy


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

tq said:


> photo by Davide78


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Many numbers displayed on the wall 
it is not graffiti. it is advertisment of concrete demolishment services, a very popular business in hanoi


----------

